# Router-Empfehlung?



## zeromancer (14. Dezember 2003)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde!

Wie Ihr ja evtl. duch meine letzten Threads bemerkt habt, gab und gibt es extreme Probleme mit meinem neuen Router. Diesen werde ich nun aber wieder Umtauschen, weil ich einfach die Nase voll habe von dem Teil (und von diesem Hersteller).

Nun möchte ich gerne Euch bemühen, damit Ihr mir einen Erfahrungsbericht bzw. Tipp geben könnt, welches Gerät denn zu gebrauchen ist.
Der Markt ist so voll davon, dass mir nichts anderes übrig bleibt, als Empfehlungen einzuholen.

Es soll ein simpler DSL-Router sein mit 4fach Switch, kein WLAN. Auch brauche ich keinen überflüssigen Schnickschnack (Firewall, habe ich selbst softwaremässig).
Kostenrahmen sollte bis max. 50 Euro sein, denn teurer darf so ein Gerät heutzutage eigentlich nicht mehr sein.

Danke Euch für Eure Mühen!

p.s.: die Marken SMC und Edimax habe ich bereits durch...


----------



## zeromancer (16. Dezember 2003)

Hmmm da hier nicht viel passiert mal ein Report:

Seit heute ackert ein D-Link DI604 am Netz - bis jetzt tatsächlich zufriedenstellend.
Wenn nur die laaaaangen Restarts bzw. Reconnects nach Änderungen an den Einstellungen nicht wären. Da war der Edimax bedeutend schneller bzw. hat die meisten Änderungen (am NAT vor allem) auch ohne Restart und Reconnect hinbekommen. Nun ja...
Ebenfalls vermisse ich beim Setup den Logout-Button, das nenne ich definitiv ein Sicherheitsmanko.
Zumindest läuft alles wieder so, wie vorher, auch Portforwarding ließ sich dann doch dank des wirklich guten Online-Supports des Herstellers bezwingen.
Zum Thema SMC kann ich nur sagen: sicherlich auch kein wirklich schlechtes Gerät, allerdings ist das Manual unter aller Kanone und der Support mangelhaft (weil beides Fehlerhaft). Beide Router (DLink und SMC) sind allerdings nicht für absolute Laien handhabbar, obwohl der DLink immerhin mit einem Wizard bei der Konfig aufwartet.
Wer auch noch Wert auf die Optik legt, dem sei der DLink durchaus auch deswegen empfohlen - das Dasein unter einem Tisch oder sonst irgendwo unsichtbar eingebaut hat dieses wirklich schmucke Gerät nun wirklich nicht verdient.

Vielleicht war dies für diejenigen, die sich noch einen DSL-Router und den Weihnachtsbaum legen lassen wollen auch eine Entscheidungshilfe. Wenn der Edimax nicht den Geist aufgegeben hätte, dann hätte er meine persönliche Kaufempfehlung, obwohl er auch der teuerste im Rennen ist.

Produktübersicht:

SMC7004VBR, Rev 2.0 (http://www.smc.de) - bedingt empfehlenswert, Preis: 42 Euro (http://www.eteque.de)
D-Link DI604 (http://www.d-link.com) - empfehlenswert, Preis: 49 Euro (http://www.eteque.de)
Edimax BR-6104 (http://www.edimax.com) - besonders Empfehlenswert, Preis ca. 100 Euro (leider keine Quelle gefunden)


----------

